# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day All - Time for a Wood Fired Oven

## firstoven

G'day All,
I'm new to the forum, I'm embarking on my wood fired oven, I got the slab done 18months ago, and my wife suggested maybe I should get the rest done before the Wet Season(I'm in Far North Queensland) :Smilie:  
I got the base of Besser Blocks finished a couple of weeks ago and filled. Then I packed the decomposed Granite down into the well.
Next step is to do the oven floor, I'm going to do this out of solid cream house bricks. I've got some Rylbond coming for the joints, and today I finally found a place in Cairns that sells Ciment Fondu. I have a couple of bags ready to go when I do the dome, just not sure on the process. 
I've been following Russell Jeavons book, and information from Alan Watt for inspiration. I'm looking forward to the ultimate result of cooking our first pizza's and leg of lamb.

----------


## watson

Lucky Bugger.......living somewhere warm at the moment.
Anyway, have a check here (http://www.renovateforum.com/f82/pizza-ovens-77880/) for some of our members efforts with pizza ovens

----------

